
Kubernetes 1.1 – performance upgrades and more - manojlds
http://blog.kubernetes.io/2015/11/Kubernetes-1-1-Performance-upgrades-improved-tooling-and-a-growing-community.html
======
sciurus
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10535994](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10535994)

